
Jeff Jarvis Asks Audience To Correct His New Business Models for News - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/bartbrouwers/2009/08/17/jeff-jarvis-asks-audience-to-correct-his-new-business-models-for-news/
======
maurycy
Do you, guys, notice how many bright minds work on this problem, right now?

And what if there is no single solution? Internet made information a commodity
and there is no shortage of informations, so the basic law of economy learns
us that if there is greater supply than demand, then the price goes down.

Obviously, not all informations are created equal and some, like niche
financial comments (eg, Financial Times on China) are unique, thus worth
paying for. Otherwise, what is the point of paying for informations about
Michael Jackson's death?

Might be we are all beating the dead horse; few generations grew up surrounded
by the newspapers and convinced that they provide real insights about the
world but it turns out that the actual delivered value is less significant
than we thought.

There is a lot of valuable content created by people who don't get paid.
Actually, I hardly recall when I read a groundbreaking insights from the
newspaper; blogs seem to serve the community pretty well.

It seems to me to be very similar to programming, actually. A lot of awesome
code gets written by voluntarees, without any financial backing; the open
source serves, though, as an awesome gateway for providing support or
convincing the world that you are a worth hiring programmer.

To put it more broadly, because the information alone has no inherent value,
to make it financially viable, it has to generate sales directly or
indirectly, by building brand for example. And because people have a lot of
good will and are creative, there will be also a lot of non-profit content
always.

Just few random chaotic notes before going to sleep.

